# playback freezes during fast forward



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have an HR44 with a C41 client and several times now I've been fast forwarding through commercials and the fast forward freezes and I have to hit play and "play through" the freeze zone. It doesn't happen enough to know if it's shows, or device. But I am usually using the C41 when it happens. it's quite annoying because 1, it stops fast forward, and 2 coming out of the fast forward rewinds several seconds (10?) and I have to watch these things called commercials

Any suggestions?


----------



## budgoo (Feb 14, 2007)

My HR34/700 is acting similarly. When I hit FF through an advertisement and then play the video portion freezes. The audio portion of the recorded program continues as the video portion remains frozen. There is no work around (that I know). DirecTV is sending me a new unit. It was only a month or so ago that I lost all my recordings on the same unit. Trying to remember all the preset programming for record is not much fun either. Here I go again.......


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

well, this isn't such a big problem that I want to replace my HR44 immediately, but if it continues I might ask for a replacement. But I would still love to see a way to transfer my recordings somewhere so when the replacement arrives I can transfer them to the new HR


----------



## capnp72 (Jan 11, 2014)

There is no way to transfer recordings from one receiver to another. If you replace your HR44, all recordings will be lost.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

woj027 said:


> I have an HR44 with a C41 client and several times now I've been fast forwarding through commercials and the fast forward freezes and I have to hit play and "play through" the freeze zone. It doesn't happen enough to know if it's shows, or device. But I am usually using the C41 when it happens. it's quite annoying because 1, it stops fast forward, and 2 coming out of the fast forward rewinds several seconds (10?) and I have to watch these things called commercials
> 
> Any suggestions?


does this only happens when using FF?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> does this only happens when using FF?


Yes, only when I'm using FF. It does not get hung up during play.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

capnp72 said:


> There is no way to transfer recordings from one receiver to another. If you replace your HR44, all recordings will be lost.


I know that. Hoping that one day that DirecTV will create a way to transfer recordings. Probably something based on some sort of user account and cloud support.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

woj027 said:


> I have an HR44 with a C41 client and several times now I've been fast forwarding through commercials and the fast forward freezes and I have to hit play and "play through" the freeze zone. It doesn't happen enough to know if it's shows, or device. But I am usually using the C41 when it happens. it's quite annoying because 1, it stops fast forward, and 2 coming out of the fast forward rewinds several seconds (10?) and I have to watch these things called commercials
> 
> Any suggestions?


Usually using the c41 or always? And what firmware is your c41 on?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you taken a look at your coax stats?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Have you taken a look at your coax stats?


how would I do that?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Usually using the c41 or always? And what firmware is your c41 on?


Right now I can't say. We basically use the C41 as the primary TV and the HR44 is in the basement and gets used occasionally, and usually for live TV (sports, movies) I'll keep an eye on it.

Current NR as far as I can tell, will check later today


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

woj027 said:


> how would I do that?


Press GUIDE and ARROW RIGHT at the same time on the front panel of the HR44


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Press GUIDE and ARROW RIGHT at the same time on the front panel of the HR44


Tuner 1 78%
Tuner 2 78%
Tuner 3 95%
Tuner 4 76%
Tuner 5 82%
Network Tuner 98%

PHY Level 
C41 #1 -18
C41 #2 -10

anything else I should be looking for?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

woj027 said:


> PHY Level
> C41 #1 -18
> C41 #2 -10
> 
> anything else I should be looking for?


how about your PHY MESH


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> how about your PHY MESH


will look


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

those are good values. It might just be a defective client


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok thanks. I can swap the heavily used client with the low usage one


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------

